
Illustrated Theory of Numbers (2012–…) [book, work-in-progress] - rhythmvs
https://illustratedtheoryofnumbers.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/with-respect-to-history/
======
rhythmvs
tl;dr: ‘… I am convinced that “translating” Euclid into modern algebraic
notation is historically destructive … In writing the Illustrated Theory of
Numbers, I am trying to give respect to history. … In the style of Tufte …’

Do check out the published page spread previews of this book-in-progress:
they’re beautiful!

